# Shastina Millwork



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Ordered a pallet of deeps from them and
the customer service was very good.

You all may remember them in the For
Sale section. 

My impression of the boxes were that they
did not live up to the hype. Fingers did
not fit tightly and gorilla glue was a
must to fill the gaps.

Lots of chip out on hand holds and if you
don't assemble right away they will cup.
A fair number have rough sections from not
being thick enough to plane smooth.

I give them a C+ and for $9.00 each delivered
I am not bummed.

Would I order from them again??? Maybe


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

They don't seem to need my business. When I tried to order 20 deeps and some shallows last year, they brushed me off. So I will not be contacting them again.


----------

